# MATADOR - New Anabolic Designs product -



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*Anabolic Designs MATADOR*

Anabolic Designs has yet another product on the horizon to compliment their already effective line-up.

The new product is known as MATADOR and will be a Glucose disposal agent that will help with lean gains and will give all round muscle fullness and great pumps and vascularity.


----------



## DinoT1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey Mick, this looks pretty good. As well as helping to utilise carbs, this should help balance insulin levels. Lowering your blood sugar to a stable level = easier to burn fat.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

DinoT1985 said:


> Hey Mick, this looks pretty good. As well as helping to utilise carbs, this should help balance insulin levels. Lowering your blood sugar to a stable level = easier to burn fat.


Exactly Dino. :thumbup1:


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

what price tag ? also i would like to say that i would love to try these out and report back with the results


----------



## BarryW (Oct 10, 2011)

When Joe first described what Matador will do, I thought it sounded simila to SlinSane.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

TBA once released.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Mick, I can't zoom in enough on the label to be absolutely sure.

Is fenugreek listed as is i.e. fenugreek powder or is there an extract listed next to it?


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

bdcc said:


> Hi Mick, I can't zoom in enough on the label to be absolutely sure.
> 
> Is fenugreek listed as is i.e. fenugreek powder or is there an extract listed next to it?


It is listed as Fenugreek and the ingredient after is bitter melon.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Blend Breakdowns*

*
*

*Insudrive Blend*

*
*

R-isomer Alpha Lipoic Acid, Gymnema Sylvestre 4:1

*R-ALA *- is an active isomer of Lipoic Acid and is easily synthesized and metabolized by the body. It is twice as effective as normal ALA. It is a powerfull anti-oxident that is soluble in both fat and water. It serves as a coenzyme in the energy production within the bodies cells and contributes to mental and physical and in turn aids in the reduction of muscle fatigue. This ingredient is usually supplemented for the uses below :

- Helps promote and maintain normal healthy glucose levels

- Aids in the production of energy inside the cell by utilising sugar to produce energy and so contributes to physical and mental energy

- Helps promote and maintain healthy blood fat levels

- Not only acts as a powerfull antioxident but also stimulates the production of glutathione and so gives the cells a double dose of antioxident

- It inhibits Glycation which is resposible for the acceleration of tissue damage

*Gymnema Sylvestre* - The active ingredient within Gymnema Sylvestre is gymnemic acid and can help lower and maintain blood sugar levels. The acid's molecules are very similar to the glucose molecule and so is allowed to fill up the cells receptors within the lining of the intestines and so prevents the uptake of sugar molecules. Gymnema Sylvestre is also believed to reduce sugar cravings and when taken with a high carb or high sugar meal it aids the body by passing through sugars and makes carbs available for burning instead of turing them into fat stores and so can aid in building lean muscle mass.

*Glycoform Blend*

Cinnamon bark, Fenugreek, Bitter Melon, Prickly Pear, Banaba, 4-HydroxyIsoleucine

*Cinnamon Bark* - Is traditionally used as a spice but due to its health benefits its now finding its way into many herbal remedies. It is able to aid in the recovery from some ailments along with boosting overall health. It helps support the digestive system functioning by breaking down fats and making digestion smoother and more comfortable. It has been used in chinese medicines as a stimulant as it has thermogenic properties and so is used to aid in weight management. Cinnamon Bark can also help lower and maintain blood sugar levels and so help the body fight against insulin resistance.

*Fenugreek* - Contains a whole host of nutrients including proteins, potassium, niacin and Vit C along with alkaloids and saponins. It can aid in the regulation of blood sugar levels alongside helping reduce elevated cholesterol and triglycerides blood levels whilst still maintaining HDL levels. It is also said to have some weight management properties as it helps support glucose and carbohydrate metabolism.

*Bitter Melon* - Is a fruit that is a rich source of Vitamins, minerals, fibre and also a phyto-constituent called Charantin that has blood sugar lowering properties. The Bitter Melon has many health benefits including:

- Helps improve energy and stamina levels

- Helps improve glucose tolerance without increasing blood insulin levels

- Aids in improving the immune system

- Helps cleanse the liver and blood of toxins

*Prickly Pear* - Is a cactus fruit and is another beneficial ingredient in blood sugar lowering, helping with glucose tolerance. The prickly pear provides blood sugar-lowering effects by protecting the liver from oxidation and improving insulin sensitivity along with aiding in the control of blood sugar levels by preventing glucose release from the liver, particularly while fasting.

*Banaba* - The active compound in Banaba is Corosolic Acid and naturally decreases cravings for carbohydrates and sugars and can help maintain blood sugar levels and weight management.

*4-HydroxyIsoleucine* - May amplify carbohydrate-induced insulin secretion and so supplements containing 4-HydroxyIsoleucine can allow you to load up on nutrient stores at a cellular level. These can include mass building compounds such as creatine, carbohydrates and protein. Also it may also increase the receptivity of muscle cells to insulin and so increase nutrient storage in muscles while deterring storage to fat cells.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

As this thread about anabolic designs products. Are bulkk and shredabull pro-hormones or not? And can they be used in sport?


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Neither are prohormones. They can be used in sport but you would have to check with a governing body as some have blanket bans on ergogenic ingredients in general.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Matador is now available online.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Anaobolic Designs gave me a pink t-shirt at bodypower :no:


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Anaobolic Designs gave me a pink t-shirt at bodypower :no:


Anabolic Designs ignored me at BodyPower. You should be grateful!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

After trying Ravenous Im quite interested to try this product. Ravenous worked really well for me.

Chatted to Joe for a fair bit at the Brits in Southport and he is a very knowledgable guy, and a nice guy which is unusual to find a combination of both in this sport


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

bdcc said:


> Anabolic Designs ignored me at BodyPower. You should be grateful!


There where only Joe and Daniel on the BodyTemple stand representing AD. Joe spent a lot of the time away being interviewed and meetings. Did you speak to anyone on the stand?


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> After trying Ravenous Im quite interested to try this product. Ravenous worked really well for me.
> 
> Chatted to Joe for a fair bit at the Brits in Southport and he is a very knowledgable guy, and a nice guy which is unusual to find a combination of both in this sport


Yep agreed Tinytom, Joe is indeed both and always thinking of the next best thing for the consumers. The whole line-up of AD are quality products. Have you only tried the Ravenous?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I love AD's supplements Joe puts a lot of time and effort into getting the right supplement to market that can do the job properly, I am never without Ravenous plus now I have stopped competing for a few weeks I am using there granite stack (Tauro-Test/Bullk) post prep so cannot wait to try this new product both in the next 5 weeks off prep and then through my Universe Prep.......could not praise AD supplements enough....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Only tried ravenous so far but looking forward to using more soon.

Like paul said I think that AD has some great products which are well thought out with the athlete in mind rather than a quick buck


----------



## bigrod1982 (Sep 15, 2008)

mickfootie said:


> *Anabolic Designs MATADOR*
> 
> Anabolic Designs has yet another product on the horizon to compliment their already effective line-up.
> 
> The new product is known as MATADOR and will be a Glucose disposal agent that will help with lean gains and will give all round muscle fullness and great pumps and vascularity.


Guys off to get mine jus got restocked at CardiffSportsNutrition use my code RCART1 for discount and free delivery quick while stocks last


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> After trying Ravenous Im quite interested to try this product. Ravenous worked really well for me.
> 
> Chatted to Joe for a fair bit at the Brits in Southport and he is a very knowledgable guy, and a nice guy which is unusual to find a combination of both in this sport


Agree with Tom on ravenous, how was the matador Tom?


----------

